# Strange icon on desktop



## youngrx (May 22, 2015)

A new icon just appeared on my desktop yesterday and I can't drag it, close it or get rid of it. It's preventing me from swiping pages to the right as I usually do. I took a screenshot but apparently it's too big to upload here. It's a very small narrow vertical bar with "100" at the bottom and appears near the top left of every screen. Appreciate any advice on how to banish it permanently.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi Welcome to TSF,

Have a look at the directions here, and follow them. They will help you with removing it.


----------

